# avant qu’un/le nouveau jour pointe sur la forêt - article



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Samuel est arrivé aux Arums Mauves ce soir et il pense :

_Il faut faire le tour du collège avant qu’*un* nouveau jour pointe sur la forêt._

Je n'ai pas parlé de « demain » auparavant.

Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi il faut employer l'article indéfini ici ?

Merci


----------



## nicduf

De quel jour voulez-vous parler ? Si c'est jour dans le sens de journée il faut l'indéfini car on ne sait pas si c'est lundi, mardi, ...
Si c'est jour dans le sens de lumière, il faut tourner la phrase autrement . Vos problèmes viennent de la polysémie du nom "jour".

_Je sais que c'est hors sujet mais le verbe "pointer" ne me semble pas convenir ici._.


----------



## Locape

En effet, 'pointer' fait plus référence à la lumière, et 'demain' au lendemain. On dit habituellement 'avant que le soleil ne pointe à l'horizon' ou 'avant que le petit jour ne pointe' en parlant de l'aube.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci.

Antidote a trois exemples avec « le jour pointe » :



> Au moins pour ce jour qui se pointe sur la neige durcie par des froids arctiques.


Pauline Gill, _Marie-Antoinette, la dame de la rivière Rouge_



> Le pantacourt est votre allié le plus sûr lorsque les beaux jours pointent leur nez.





> Le jour pointe sur la ville.



Les deux exemples utilisent l'article défini, je ne comprenais donc pas et ne comprends toujours pas tout à fait pourquoi dans mon exemple je dois employer l'article indéfini, car Samuel parle à présent (ce soir) et il parle de « demain », il sait que demain, un nouveau jour viendra et c'est sûr que le soleil se lèvera à nouveau.


----------



## Locape

Dans les 3 exemples donnés, il s'agit ou de l'aube, ou de l'été (les beaux jours), donc pas d'un jour particulier (lundi, mardi...). Il est donc possible de dire 'avant que *le* jour ne pointe sur la forêt', mais avec 'nouveau', il ne s'agit pas de l'aube, mais d'un jour en particulier, le lendemain, ce qui n'est pas la même chose, c'est *un* jour non précisé, un parmi d'autres. 
Dans un cas c'est le petit matin, le jour au sens de 'il fait jour', la lumière du soleil, dans l'autre, comme l'a expliqué *nicduf*, des jours de la semaine. Il faut choisir entre les 2, ou la lumière du jour avec "le", ou un jour de la semaine avec "un".


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, merci.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Mais il n'est pas possible de dire _une nouvelle aube _ou _un nouveau jour _(en parlant de la lumière) en français ?


----------



## Locape

Je dirais plutôt 'avant que le jour se lève', 'avant le lever du jour' ou tout simplement 'avant l'aube', c'est le plus idiomatique. Éventuellement, dans un poème, parler de 'l'aube nouvelle' ou du 'jour nouveau'.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci


----------



## Alessa Azure

Il y a un livre dont le titre est Une nouvelle aube, puis j'ai trouvé ces mots sur Internet. Il est donc possible de le dire, c'est juste que l'on ne voit pas souvent cette expression ?


----------



## Bezoard

Pas du tout.  C'est plutôt une question de sens. "Une nouvelle aube" est plus fréquent que "la nouvelle aube" mais a généralement un sens figuré.
Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## Alessa Azure

Mais _une nouvelle aube _dans le sens de _soleil _n'est pas une faute pour autant, c'est juste inhabituel ?


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne comprends pas  : _un nouveau soleil ?_


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, l'aube qui se lève le lendemain, qui pointe à nouveau.


----------



## Locape

Oui, on peut dire 'une nouvelle aube' pour dire un nouveau jour qui vient, que le soleil se lève à nouveau.


----------



## Bezoard

Bien sûr, demain il y aura un nouveau jour, une nouvelle aube… Tout est question de contexte.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

On peut aussi dire, poétiquement, « demain, un nouveau soleil se lèvera », mais cela sous-entend  que la vie, l'environnement, l'ordre de l'univers seront profondément bouleversés.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci


----------

